# AF?.............



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

MacDaddy55 posted this pic on the WWII thread. Looks like a American Flyer. Two Rails & Whitewalls!:laugh::laugh:

View attachment 6515


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Damned nice-looking locomotive! Someone should make one that looks just like it.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

That's how they're SUPPOSED to look!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fer real. Notice how many rails are on those tracks?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Fer real. Notice how many rails are on those tracks?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Don't start that again:laugh:!!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Before & After..............*

Whistles before................
Smokes, after...................
(if she's a good looking Atlantic!)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Timboy said:


> Does it smoke and whistle?


Does a fat boy eat cake?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Is a four-pound robin fat?


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think it runs....there is no third rail.... :lol:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

SkyArcher said:


> I don't think it runs....there is no third rail.... :lol:



Of course it doesn't run...._it flies! It's an American Flyer, after all!_


----------

